# Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei



## DeMax (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo, bin grade vom Kanal zurück, was dort passiert ist darf nicht seien und ich hätte gerne meinungen dazu. Also heute ging es nach 2 Wochen endlich mal wieder zum angeln, man hab ich mich drauf gefreut. Als ich im kanalhafen ankam war meine bevorzugte Stelle leider schon besetztn also bin ich 20m weiter gegangen. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Kanal fiel mir als erstes eine ca. 20 Mann starke Gruppe Jugendlicher durch lautes gegröhle auf, stört mich aber eigentlich nicht weiter solange sie dort bleiben. Nach ca. einer halben Stunde hatte leider noch nichts gebissen und ich saß relativ entspannt in meinem Stuhl und habe die Zeit am Wasser genossen. Von hinten kamen dann stimmen :"Iehh guck mal ne Dreckszecke, guck mal mal was der für Zeckenschuhe hat" ( Warum sind Converse Chucks denn bitte Punkschuhe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sie kamen auf mich zu und beschimpften mich wie ich denn aussehem, es waren zwei Jungen vielleicht 14 Jahre alt und 1,65 groß und dazu ein etwas älteres Mädchen ziemlich leicht bekleidet vielleicht 15. Sie waren jetztn schon ca. 2 Minuten dran mich zu beleidigen und ich dachte mir bleibste ganz ruhig, die schwirren gleich wieder ab. Falsch gedachte , das Mädchen nahm meinen Futtereimer, schüttete die Hälfte aus und fragte warum ich so ******* aussehe! Darauf folgte meinerseits ein : verzieh dich schlampe aber ich blieb sitzen. Einer der jungen machte sich derweil an meinen Ruten zu schaffen, ich: Finger weg sonst knallt es gleich! ( Ich habe nun mal bei sowas ne direkte art) Als er dann meinte auf mein futteral rotzen zu müssen , hatte ich ihn mir gepackt und an den Schultern gehabt als ich einen Pfiff hörte und da kamen auch noch so ca. 8 weitere Leute im Alter von ca. 14-17 teilweise größer und schwerer ( ich hatte den Jungen wieder losgelassen mag es eigentlich nciht schwächere zu hauen)als ich und beschimpften mich als scheiß punk etc.( ich bin kein Punk, kenne aber ein paar und habe auch nichts gegen sie) also habe ich versucht diplomatisch mit ihnen zu reden udn gefragt warum punks denn ******* sind und ich wurde nur weiter dumm angemacht, alles reden half nichts denn sie waren stock besoffen, auch die kleinen ich musste mich stark zurückhalten denn ich wollte nicht das meine Ausrüstung baden geht. Nach einer Weile in der ich mich wirklich zusammenreißen musste verschwanden sie, hat bestimmt eine halbe Stunde gedauert, traurig nur das die anderen Angler die fast alles bis auf die Wortwechsel (dafür waren sie zuweit weg konnten glaube ich ncith alles verstehen) mitbekommen haben einfach nur geguckt haben. Ich bin dann zu ihnen hingegangen und habe gefragt ob sie auch einem Polizisten gegenüber aussagen würden dass die Jugendlichen mich belästigt haben und mehrere Male bedroht haben ( so oft an einem Tag habe ich noch nie Schläge angedroht bekommen Diese meinten sie würden das tuen . Dann habe ich also bei der Polizei angerufen und die traf auch nach ca .20 Minuten ein. 9 von elf Leuten konnten abhauen, einen der kleineren wollten sie nur kurz ermahnen ( der war erst zehn und glaube ich ganz schön schockiert als die Polizei kam aber das Mädchen das meinen Futtereimer rumgeworfen hat und mich am Kopf angefasst hat haben sie gekriegt! Dann sind die Polisten, das mädchen und ich in ne ruhige ecke gegangen und da haben die polizisten erstmal ihre daten und ihre verdrehte Version der geschichte aufgenommen/angehört , das Mädchen war so dicht und die Polizisten haben ihr auch unterstellt Gras geraucht zu haben was sie völlig ohen überzeugung und schon fast heulend verneinte Dann hörten sich die polizisten sich meine Version der Ereignisse an und das als einer der Polizisten dann mittendrin zu dem Mädchen sagte es werde wohl ein Strafanzeige geben fing sie an zu heulen aber wie ( fand ich witzig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Als ich fertig war hat sie sich bei mir entschuldigt, und war bestimmt seit 5 Minuten am flemmen als der Polizist mich fragte ob ich denn Strafanzeige erstatten wolle, da das Mädchen aber ziemlich dicht war (was natürlich keine Entschuldigung ist) , und am heulen und sich schon vorher mehrmals entschuldigt hatte und mir gerade klar wurde das ich ihr wahrscheinlich schon nen ziemlichen Schock verpasst habe ,habe ich dann von einer Anzeige abgesehen, außerdem hätte das nur wieder für stress für mich und alle anderen bedeutet und ich wollte meinen Samstag noch genießen . Schade das die polizei keinen der anderen gekriegt hat denn die hätten auch so einen schock verdient gehabt. Falls ich aber auch nur einen oder zwei von denen nochmal irgendwo alleine sehe muss die Polizei UND der krankenwagen ausrücken, denn sowas feiges, erst jemanden mit 10 Leuten alleine bedrohen, noch nicht mal entschuldigen und vor der Polizei flüchten, dafür gibts irgendwann mal haue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mir hatte es nach dem Vorfall auch mit angeln gereicht und ich habe dann an Mangel aus Lust aufgehört, mann bin ich jetzt noch sauer! Leider haben sie mir die Schnüre plus Bleiund Köder abgerissen und somit kann ich doch wieder wenn auch nur einen geringen Materialverlust verbuchen. Ach ja, alle dieser asozialen waren so Möchtegern Gangster und Hip Hopper, ähnlich wie die Jugendlichen in dem Video Thread mit der Supernanny, kann ich gar nicht ab so Leute die nur danach gehen was man anhat udn besitzt und meinen sie WÄREN ES angeblich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Ich weiß nicht ob ihr auch schonmal ähnliche Konfrontationen hattet und wie ihr reagieren würdet/habt. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich ohne angelsachen wirklich spätestens nach dem Spucken auf einen losgegangen wäre, tschuldigung wenn das vielleicht der falsche Weg ist aber ich glaube eine andere Sprache als die der Gewalt sprechen solche Leute nicht mehr, denn selbst ganz ruhig bleiben und ignorieren half heute nicht wirklich!


----------



## kea (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Tja, es gibt halt in den letzten Jahren immer mehr Opfer des eigenen Systems. Ich habe auch schon ein paar von der Sorte baden lassen (wobei ich mehr Angst hatte, das die überhaupt schwimmen können  ) Als dann noch mehr auftauchten habe ich auch die Polizei gerufen. Als die die Einsatzfahrzeuge gesehen haben sind sie alle abgehauen. Die wollen halt Ärger, also bekommen sie den Ärger auch, aber durch die Staatsgewalt. Wenn das dann öfter geschieht, beleiben sie dann schliesslich vom Wasser weg.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

finde es bemerkenswert welche geduld du hast. glaube ich hätte einen tobsuchtsanfall bekommen (dafür würde im normalfall schon beleidigungen ausreichen, hand an mich oder das material zu legen wäre wahnsinn) und dann am ende selber ne anzeige wegen körperverletzung kassiert. also respekt meinerseits.

zur erklärung: bin eigentlich kein agro, aber irgendwo hört es auf

p.s.: ich hätte dir geholfen. normalerweise müsste man den anderen kollegen wegen mangelnder zivilcourage mal in den a.. treten. typisch deutsch


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

hallo!
ich hatte im vergangenen jahr ähnliches bein Aalangeln im hafen,gegen 0.30 tauchten auf einmal diverse Volltrunkene halbstarke auf und meinten pöbeln und mich vom stuhl treten zu können.
aber da hatten sie sich getäuscht ,nach em 4 oder 5 tritt gegen mein stuhl bzw. meine beine habe ich das bein von einem festgehalten und verdreht das er anfing zu schreien wie ein baby und die anderen hauten gleich ab!!!reden half da nicht !!!der maulende rest der "gang" teilte mir schniefend mit das es eine mutprobe war und sonst ja auch immer klappte!!!??????naja als er dann weg war habe ich entnervt abgebaut und bin heim gefahren,wer weiß ob da noch hilfe gekommen wäre und testen wollte ich es nicht !!!!
Mein fazit ist nach dem erlebnis folgendes:die Kids werden immer schlimmer und gewalttätiger!!!!


----------



## DeMax (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Ja normal bin ich in solchen Situationen auch nicht so zurückhaltend denn ich hasse dieses unfaire immer in Gruppen auf einen zu gehen zu müssen, aber ich hatte angst um mein Angelzeug


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

besonders smart fand ich die stelle als du weise worte an das leichtbekleidete mädchen gerichtet hast hähähähääh


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Hast du denn was gefangen?
Stress mit solchen Flachpfeifen ist mir nicht fremd, hatte bislang aber Glück und Polizei war noch nicht nötig.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Mir ist zum Glück sowas noch net passiert und hoffe das es so bleibt.
Hoffentlich kannste das nächste mal in ruhe angeln und net von so deppen belästigt werden

Gruß


----------



## hornfisk (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Kann ich sehr gut verstehen, daß du ziemlich angepisst bist.Wäre ich auch.Aber an Deiner Stelle hätte ich die Halbwüchsigen angezeigt, egal ob die dämliche Kuh angefangen hat zu heulen.Dieses asoziale Verhalten so mancher Jugendlicher kotzt mich tierisch an.Allerdings haben diese Halbstarken ja nichts zu befürchten, erhalten ja eh keine Strafe durch die Polizei.

Aber habe ich ziemlichen Respekt vor deiner Geduld.

Laß dir den Abend nicht verderben.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

manche denken echt sie können alles machen.
Bei uns gestern in der Straße sind da so welche betrunken am randalieren. Nen Nachbar hat die Polizzei angerufen die kammen dann auch gleich mit 2 Streifenwagen.Ich hab die Polizisten dann gefragt, mit was für einer Strafe die rechnen müssen und die sagt KEINE wir haben ein Platzverbot ausgesprochen. Bei sonen Scheiß müssen die gleich ne richtige Strafe bekommen und wenn es nur Laubfegen bei der Kirche ist.


----------



## DeMax (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Naja gefangen habe ich leider ja nix, aber die sollen rennen wenn ich sie noch mal sehe, ich verstehe nur nicht warum so etwas gemacht wird ,wieso ist diese asoziale gesellschaft an einem punkt wo es lustig ist andere zu beleidigen und bis aufs blut zu provozieren, denn irgendwann werden so leute pech haben und treffen auf jemanden der keine lust hat auf irgendwas acht zu geben und der sie womöglich absticht oder ähnliches, warum muss es immer so weit kommen?


----------



## DonCamile (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Ich hab so einen abgesägten Buchenholzstiel mit Schlaufe immer beim Angeln dabei ,den hätten sie gefressen. 
Das gleiche gilt für die kleine Schlampe.
Kenne da kein Pardon |gr:


----------



## JamesFish007 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Tja manche Leute müssen halt einen auf cool machen das ist in diesem Alter wahrscheinlich so hatte auch schon erfahrungen damit...bin 14... aber ich finde es könnte mal ein saftigers Strafmaß für so was festgesetzt werden denn die teuere Ausrüstung zu beschädigen ist ja keinesfalls ein Kavaliersdelikt... ich versteh den Staat da einfach nicht mehr... Pech für dich aber sei nicht mehr so harmlos in Anzeigen, worauf wollen diese Hunde anders hinaus???


----------



## angelschnur (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Hut ab vor deiner Gedult !!!
Bei mir wären sie an der richtigen Adresse gewesen !!
Da hätte es ordentlich geklatscht aber keinen Beifall !!


MfG

  Angelschnur


----------



## Magic_Moses (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Anzeige durchziehen, egal ob das Mädel nun heult oder was auch immer.
Ein richtiger Schuß vor den Bug wirkt in diesem Alter vielleicht noch Wunder - wenn der Laich in dem Alter merkt, dass er eh' ungestraft davon kommt, wenn er nur schnell genug rennt oder zum rechten Zeitpunkt das Heulen anfängt, dann wird aus den abgewachsenen Exemplaren auch nix mehr.
Aber Hut ab vor deiner ruhigen Reaktion: ich hätte die ganze Sippe ins Wasser geprügelt.


----------



## wolfderangler (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

*@ DeMax ersteinmal ein starkes #r das du solch eine ruhe in dir hattest um dich soweit unter Kontrolle zu halten.*
*Aber eins verstehe ich aber bei den andren Anglern nicht die in deiner nähe waren und es mitbekommen haben warum sie nicht mal einen anruf geleistet haben, könnte ja "Gefahr im Vollzug" sein soweit ich das noch weiß.*
*Und ein Anruf kostet nicht die welt geschweige man bekommt es nicht raus wer angerufen hat von den die es gesehen haben. ( die angler nicht die möchte gern schläger oder wie man sowas schimpfen soll ) *

Wenn es nach mir gehen würde alles solch ( Versuchsglatzenkinder ) in einen Sack stecken und immer druff mit den besten Knüppel den man hat, aber es gibt ja auch andre die immer auf uns angler rum hacken sowie gestern bei mir als ich unten in der weiten der Spree war als da ein kleiner trupp ( ABM-Trupp ) ankamen der erste fragte nach den bestehen meines Fanges schön und gut gab ihn eine vernünftige antwort er fuhr dann weiter und wünschte mir einen erfolgreichen tag, aber der rest der truppe war mir nicht so koscha sie fragten auch was ich schon alles rausholte die gleiche aussage wie beim ersten aber da der eine von der truppe hat es irgendwie nicht gepasst das ein angler da sitzt machte, er ein zeichen zu seiner truppe und der spass fing an der eine schnitt meinen setzkescher mit den fischen ab so waren vier std. sitzen im wasser für die katz als ich ihn androhte in ins wasser zu werfen lachte er nur und sagte lauthals das ich das nicht schaffen würde. 
Kurze rede kurzer sinn und drin lag er und meine aufgabe an hin war das er mein setzkescher wieder aus dem wasser holen sollte, was er auch etwas mit feuchten augen ( tränen / oder es war wasser ) standen noch drei da so rum der älteste und in meinen augen schwächste sagte nur das er mich abstechen wollte, meine Frage darauf hin ob ich ein Fisch sei oder etwas was man abstechen kann.
Seine antwort lautet so ja bist du sowas wie dich muss man abstechen, na ja ich bin ja in der sache nicht zimperlich und sagte mit einen ton, wo die andren die rumstanden eine gänsehaut bekommen haben und als er auf mich zutrat hatte ich nur einen gedanken mein messer zu ziehen bringt nichts sonst würde er noch vor meinen füßen liegen so griff ich zur meiner ausgepackten Rute der marke „Power Pilk„ und gab ihn saures damit, die andren nahmen abstand von dem ganzen geschehen und warteten auf eine chance das sie ihren Kumpel weg zerren konnten, was sie auch schafften. 
Na ja ich gab ihn ja die chance zuflüchten den ich wollte ja meinen angeltag weiter genießen und mich in der sonne etwas bräunen. 

So näherte sich das ende des angeltages fuhr los als auf der hälfte des weges wieder die, die da standen mit einigen leuten mehr aber als sie die von den trupp mir in den weg stellten dachte auch jetzt geht es wieder los.
Aber in meinen kopf liefen einige bilder durch bleibe ich ruhig oder zeige ihnen was man mit einer Rute anstellen kann.
Aber als in die richtung meiner rutentasche griff waren sie aufeinmal ganz ruhig, und der meine rute zuspüren bekam hat sich reumutig bei mir entschuldigt auch in den auftrag von den der im wasser lag, leider war er nicht mehr bei den ich wollte auch wieder etwas lachen.
Na ja ich sagte nur noch zu den das er und seine kumpels nie einen Angler unterschätzen sollten den man kann nicht nur mit einer rute angeln man kann sie auch zweckenfremden.
Aber der eine ( die neu dabei waren, waren zusammen an die 13 Personen darunter drei weibliche wesen ) lachte nur und fragte was man noch alles mit einer rute machen kann der sie abbekommen hatte zog sein T-shirt hoch und sein lachen verstummte und ich sah auch was eine Rute ausrichten kann.
Ich war selbst erstaunt das sowas auch durch ein B-jacke durch dringen kann.
Ich fragte zum schluss ob es ihn eine lehre sei, er sagte er wird jetzt jeden angler mit #r behandeln geschweige gegen übertretten.
Und ich fuhr dann mit einen lächeln im gesicht in richtung heimat.
Die werden bestimmt nicht noch mal so schnell einen anmachen.
Das war bestimmt eine lehre für ihn, hoffe ich mal. 
Den ich freue mich echt gerne wieder drauf auf solche eine abwechslung.

Zitat: Versuche erst mal zu reden wenn reden alles nicht hilft nehme die rute!
Oder bleibe ruhig solange es hält.

Den solch leute kann ich gerne leiden die stiefel mit weißen balken tragen dann auf einen auf stark machen aber wenn es brennt ziehen sie ihre meihnung in auf die masse.

PS: und mit der rute hatte ich noch einen schöne 89iger Hecht rausgeholt.
Nach der Sache mit den Chaoten.

und somit auch der Angeltag noch gerettet.


Gruß und Petri 

Wolfi​


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Nächstes Mal einfach kostenfrei *110 *wählen!


----------



## HD4ever (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

ich weiß das sagt jede Generation ....
aber wenn ich zurückdenke wie es "zu meiner Jugendlichenzeit" so war ... #d
ich glaub die drehen heutzutage alle nur noch ab ... #q
völlig daneben durch Medien, Gesellschaft und was weiß ich nicht noch alles...
ein Glück das du ruhig geblieben bist !
auch wenn die Zwerge noch so klein und feige sind - irgendwann doch zu viele und wer weiß ob son volltrunkener Möchtegernrowdy nich auch mal nen Messer zieht mit 3 Ätu aufer Lampe ... :r


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Krass, echt krass.
Schade wo wir heutzutage stehen


----------



## Klausi2000 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Arschl***** gibt es leider überall - und Leute die wegsehen leider noch mehr ... Ich hätte die Anzeige durchgezogen, auch wenn ihr in diesem Fall nichts geschehen wäre - wer weiß, wen die sonst noch belästigen. 

Klausi


----------



## ThomasRö (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein fazit ist nach dem erlebnis folgendes:die Kids werden immer schlimmer und gewalttätiger!!!!


Sicher, dass man das so verallgemeinern kann? |abgelehn


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, dass man das so verallgemeinern kann? |abgelehn


 
Nein darf man nicht !

Thomas und ich sind liebe Kids ^^


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> und wer weiß ob son volltrunkener Möchtegernrowdy nich auch mal nen Messer zieht mit 3 Ätu aufer Lampe ... :r


Also bewahre dich vor dem Bösen :r und führe immer einen Ochsenziemer mit dir! :m


----------



## kulti007 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> finde es bemerkenswert welche geduld du hast. glaube ich hätte einen tobsuchtsanfall bekommen (dafür würde im normalfall schon beleidigungen ausreichen, hand an mich oder das material zu legen wäre wahnsinn) und dann am ende selber ne anzeige wegen körperverletzung kassiert. also respekt meinerseits.
> 
> zur erklärung: bin eigentlich kein agro, aber irgendwo hört es auf
> 
> p.s.: ich hätte dir geholfen. normalerweise müsste man den anderen kollegen wegen mangelnder zivilcourage mal in den a.. treten. typisch deutsch



dazu muss ich auch mal was sagen. als ich mich im letzten jahr an einem gewässer festgefahren hatte und allein nicht mehr raus kamm, bat ich die anderen anwesenden angler um hilfe. die antwort war "naja, wir sind ja bloß mit fahrad hier und was sollen wir denn machen und..........eigentlich nicht"
und das war es. also rief ich meinen dad an der mein auto dann befreite #6
da frage ich mich was das für angler sind, die einen nicht mal helfen.

also da sieht man, auch unter uns gibt es schwarze scharfe|gr:

mfg


----------



## tamandua (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Schlimm, sowas. Hier in Essen ist man leider auch immer wieder mit solchen Auswüchsen konfrontiert. Das Ruhrgebiet ist leider, leider in einigen Bereich ein sehr problematischer ''sozialer Brennpunkt'', wie es so schön heißt, daher kenne ich diese Situationen zur Genüge. Bloß gut, dass du ruhig geblieben bist. Respekt dafür, so abgebrüht ist längst nicht jeder. Normalerweise gehen diese Gruppen nicht bis zum äußersten, aber wenn Alkohol im Spiel ist und sie sich gegenseitig aufschaukeln, wenn dann vllt auch noch eine ganz besonders hemmungslose Gestalt dabei ist, kann es schon rund gehen.
Letzten Sommer ist hier in Essen ein 17jähriger aus völlig nichtigem Grund erstochen worden, weil einem anderen jungen Mann seine Haare zu lang waren. 
Beim Ansitz am Kanal, den ich wegen der bekannten Problematik der Jugendgruppen aber sowieso meide, habe ich grundsätzlich das Handy und den Knüppel griffbereit. Auch ein Pfefferspray soll Wunder wirken, wenn ein Kleingeist einem an den Kragen will, daher habe ich am Kanal eins dabei. Bislang musste ich es nicht einsetzen, einmal aber zücken, als mir zwei Personen doch sehr nahe kamen und auch nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung nicht ablassen wollten. Sie gabe dann zum Glück Fersengeld.
Schlimm, dass so etwas nötig sein kann. Es ist zwar immer eine Minderheit der Jugendlichen, die sich so idiotisch verhält, aber in bestimmten Gebieten muss man immer damit rechnen.


----------



## Magic_Moses (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				wolfderangler schrieb:
			
		

> so griff ich zur meiner ausgepackten Rute der marke „Power Pilk„ und gab ihn saures damit​


​ 
Ich liege den Herstellern schon seit Jahr und Tag damit in den Ohren, zusätzlich zum Wurf-, zukünftig auch das Schlaggewicht sowie den bestmöglichen Aufschlagwinkel mit auf's Blank zu printen.

Da weiß das Gegenüber doch wenigstens gleich, wo der Bartel den Most holt.... :g


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> auch unter uns gibt es schwarze scharfe|gr:
> mfg


 
Janett Jackson?#c :q


----------



## mikemolto (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Moinsen zusammen,

verstehe das Problem nicht so ganz.

Habe in der Regel bei " Besuchen"  nie Probleme gehabt.
Bei " Nett und freundlich " hat man sich halt unterhalten; bei Stress entweder ausgeteilt, die " Freunde und Helfer ( mein Freund, dir werde ich schon helfen)" geholt oder das Feld geräumt. Is numa so..........


----------



## Magic_Moses (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> also da sieht man, auch unter uns gibt es schwarze scharfe|gr:
> 
> mfg


 
Nachdem Lagerschaden diesen hinterhältig verborgenene "Faux pas" bereits entlarvt hat, bitte ich den Boardferkelfahndungs- und denunzierungstrupp um Vollstreckung und Verkündung:

HIER SCHMIERT EIN BOARDFERKEL!!!!!!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Tja Moses...die Nachtschwärmer lassen sich diesbezüglich wahrlich nicht lumpen:



			
				mikemolto schrieb:
			
		

> Habe in der Regel bei " Besuchen" nie Probleme gehabt.


|kopfkrat #r 

Was wollen uns diese Worte sagen?#c :q


----------



## Magic_Moses (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Jetzt wo du's sagst riech' ich's auch. :v
Eklig, was sich manche Leute hier zusammen dichten.... :q


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

hallo also ich hätte wenn die mir ans futter gegangen wären schon mal das erste blei in ihre richtung geworfen ab ein schweres 100 oder 80 also das muss man sich net gefallen lassen hast meinen respeckt für deine geduld echt ich hätte da schon eher mal zu gehauen.


----------



## JonasH (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Hm anshceinend wissen einige Jugendliche meines Alters nicht das Angler ein Messer mitzuführen haben... schade aber alle die jetzt angst haben, es gibt auch noch friedliche Jugendliche!!! Das traurige für Deutschland an dieser Sache ist nur das man OFT  an der Art der jugendlichen erkennt auf  welche Schule sie gehen...

liebe grüße, Jonas


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

du meinst sicherlich die Hauptschüler, manche haben wirklich nichts in der Birne. Aber es gibt wirklich noch vernünftige Jugendliche.


----------



## DeMax (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Naja ich ziehe das Fazit für mich aus der ganzen Sache das ich demnächst immer das große Küchenfiletier Messer mitnehmen werde ,das wird schon Eindruck verschaffen und wenn mir dann einer zunahe kommt, Pech gehabt, ich hasse Personen die andere Leute auf Grund ihrer Herkunft ,Kleidung oder anderen Faktoren Diskreminieren und da kenne ich normal auch kein pardon, mal sehen ob ich am Kanal im Sommer noch öfter so begegnungen habe!


----------



## osnabrücker (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

deshalb hab ich immer eine gaspistole und ein 41cm buschmesser in meinem gepäck dabei.... mich kotzt das sowas von an, das man nicht mal beim fischen von so einem menschlichen abschaum verschohnt wird....


----------



## kulti007 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

das mit den messern ist doch nicht euer ernst?!
meint ihr wenn einer von dennen abgestochen wird ist alles besser.
das ich nicht lache. dann seit ihr ja kein stück besser!!! und euch selbst helfen tut ihr damit ganz bestimmt nicht.

aber ich denke, das ihr bloß große töne spuckt.
denn jemanden mit einen messer verletzen kostet überwindung und wird anschließend hard bestraft. obwohl, hard genug? ach nein, nicht in deutschland!

wenn reden nicht mehr hilft, ist die idee mit dem pfefferspray nicht schlecht.
und der knüppel kann auch ware wunder bewirken, solange er nicht am kopf eingesetzt wird.
und wenn das nicht hilft, hilft ein messer auch nicht mehr!!!

mfg


----------



## DeMax (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Natürlich ist ein Messer ein anzeichen von Feigheit , andererseits ist es auch feige wenn 10 Leute EINEM schläge androhen ohne Grund oder nicht?


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Moin!

Ich finde Du hast sehr vorbildlich reagiert. 
Ich weiss nicht ob ich so ruhig geblieben wäre...

Bis jetzt hatte ich sowas aber auch noch nicht 
(liegt wohl an meinem sympatisch zurückhaltenen Aussehen :q)

Nur die Anzeige hätte ich voll durchgezogen, da das Mädchen dann vielleicht in einem Verfahren Ihre "Freunde" verraten hätte und die somit auch drann gewesen wären. So ein kleiner "Nachtritt" hätte Ihr schon nicht das Genick gebrochen.

Zu dem hast Du jetzt auch keine Chance auf eine Begleichung Deines Schadens! Auch wenn es nur ein paar Euros sind hätte ich das voll druchgezogen.

Aber wie gesagt es ich meiner persönliche Meinung- Du hast sehr gut reagiert!


----------



## Ein_Angler (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Alle Achtung wie ihr euch beherschen könnt. Ich könnte bei so Halbstarken nicht anders als sie erstmal auf eine runde ins Wasser zu schicken.
Aber das ist wirklich so die Jugend von heute hat null Gewissen und Respekt schon garnicht. Und das sind nicht vereinzelte Gruppen oder so sondern das geht quer durch die Schichten. Der eine mehr der andere weniger! 
Traurig ist auch das Angler die zusehen nichts ausser gaffen im Sinn haben. Das ist erst richtig zum Kotzen. 
Respekt für Leute die das selber in die Hand nehmen. "mehr Zivilcourage"
Wenn mehrere auf einen losgehen und noch handgreiflich werden dann hat die Person das recht vollauszuteilen um sich wehren aber leider nicht vor deutschen Gerichten.


----------



## dcpolo (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

ja, das kommt dabei raus, wenn die Jugendlichen einen auf Gangster Rapper machen- die sehen das bei ihren türkischen "Kollegas" ("Was guckst Du?") und machen es nach--- Mit Deutschland geht es bergab...

Ich bin ja selbst erst 10 Jahre älter als die beschriebenen Chaoten, aber so eine Kacke kannte man damals, zumindest von deutschen Jugendlichen, bei uns nicht. Hört sich jetzt vielleicht sehr polarisierend an, aber Fakt ist es allemale...


----------



## Popeye (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Mir ist gestern was enliches passiert.
Ich war bereits 3 Stunden am Wasser als 4 Autos angefahren kamen.
Es stigen Ausländische Mitbürger aus ca7-10 Leute.
3 föllig betrunkene Leute fratzten mich an das wer ihr angelplatz und ich solte gefällig meine sachen packen und verschwinden.
Ich sackte forsichtig warum.
Da frazten sie wider los sie würden hir immer angeln, und das sei ir Platz.
Wen ich nicht gleich meine Sachen packen würde, würden sie es für mich machen.Sie wurden immer wütender.
Also packte ich meine sachen und fur nach hause.

Das traurige ist das das ales erwachsende Leute waren ( ca. 35-45 Jahre ) 
wo mann glaubt das sie vernüftig währen.


----------



## Trader1667 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Ich war 16 und wollte mit meinem Kumpel am Wehnsersee Nachtangeln machen. Gegen 2 wurde ich durch Hilfeschreie wach. Mein Kumpel wurde von zwei Typen zusammengetreten. Ich war hinter einem Hügel so dass sie mein Zelt nicht sofort sehen konnten. Mein erster Gedanke war was machen? Kein Rutenständer oder ähnliches griffbereit alleine auf sie zu gehen? Was ist mit meinem Kumpel? Handys hatten wir damals noch nicht so dass ich auch die Polizei nicht rufen konnte. Sie machten sich nun  daran  die  Angelsachen zu klauen.  Ich griff meinen blutüberstömten Kumpel und flüchtete.  Ich klingelte an 5 Häusern und keiner wollte einen Krankenwagen rufen die eine Frau sagte....hier haste 30 Pfennig am anderen ende des Dorfes ist eine Telefonzelle. Mein Kumpel blutete echt heftig und die Augen wurden auch immer dicker. Nun rief endlich jemand die Polizei. Sie waren auch sehr zügig da . Die beiden waren Polizeibekannt und konnten in der Nacht auch noch festgenommen werden.........

Strafanzeigen haben wir gegen beide erhoben. 
Bei der Vernehmung haben die beiden gesagt das sie kein Geld für ANgelsachen hätten und nächsten Tag angeln wollten. Deshalb haben sie uns überfallen.

Was habe ich daraus gelernt? 
Die Zivilcourage ist bei uns Deutschen für den A....
CS Gas und die 50cm Maglite gehören zu meiner üblichen Angelausrüstung

Ich hätte an Deiner stelle eine Anzeige gegen das Mädchen erhoben.....Irgendwie muss man draus lernen............

PS: Wir haben die Nacht 2 Aale und 6 kleine Karpfen gefangen |wavey:


----------



## MiamiJoe (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

angezeigt hätte ich das assy pack auch.respekt vor deiner ruhe.bei mir hätte es spätestens,wenn jemand an meine sachen geht eine aufs dach gegeben oder ich hätte sie baden geschickt.dabei währe mir egal obs kinder,mädchen oder sonstwas ist.
irgendwo sind grenzen,werden diese überschritten muss man halt lehrgeld zahlen,das ist überall im leben so.
und lehrgeld zahlen hat noch keinem geschadet.


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Sehr mutige Aktion, aber finde es leicht dumm.
Würde mich da schnellstmöglich aus dem Staub machen oder sagen, man muss nur einen Knopf drücken und die Polizei ortet einen per Sender


----------



## DeMax (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Einige wären auch baden gegangen aber das waren einfach zu viele und ich hatte angst das sie meine Ausrüstung ins Wasser schmeißen wenn ich mir einen packe und ich habe keinen Bock meine wahrscheinlich nicht schwimmenden Sachen im Kanal zu suchen oder müssen sie die dann ersetzen? Wenn ja dann landet der nächste der mich so dämlich anmacht nämlich sofort im Wasser!


----------



## MiamiJoe (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

wenn die eh schon einen gesoffen haben,dann leidet eh jegliche reaktion,sollte also leichtes spiel gewesen sein das gesindel baden zu schicken.und ich denke nachdem die ersten baden gegangen währen,währe der feige rest stiften gegangen.


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Dazu kan ich leider auch eine Geschichte erzählen:
ein Angelkollege erwischte zwei Schwarzangler , die rannten an einer Brücke die Treppe hoch, er konnte sie aufhalten und wollte sie in ein Gespräch ablenken damit die (vorher) gerufene Polizei Zeit hat anzurücken.
Da versuchten Sie ihn von der Treppe (ca 10m ) herunterzustoßen, er (Kampfsporterfahren) langte denen ordentlich welche , sie liefen weg genau in die Arme der Polizei.
Als ich und ein weiterer Kollege eintrafen fuhren die schon im Polizeiwagen davon.
Nur seitdem wid dieser Kollege der mit mir eintraf dauern mir Klingelsteichen generft wenn er Nachtdienst hat.
Ja und mir fehlen seiddem zwei Vorderzähne weil , Freunde von den Schwarzangelern mich nach einer 90 Stunden Arbeitswoche auf den Nachhauseweg besuchten.
Und was kam raus :
gegen den Schlägern wurde das Verfahren eingestellt ,weil sie doch schon so viele Verfahren am Hals hatten.
Gegen zwei weitere wurde gar nicht erst ein Verfahren eröffnet, eine von denen war mal kurz bei uns im Verein gewesen und konnte denen so toll unsere Wohnungen zeigen und wann wir zur Arbeit gehen.

Ich will Georg W. Bush's shoot first Gesetz auch in Deutschland !!!!


----------



## tamandua (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				Gardenfly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Georg W. Bush's shoot first Gesetz auch in Deutschland !!!!


Es ist schlimm, was dir zugestoßen ist, kein Frage. Aber wir wollen doch objektiv bleiben,oder? Daher denke ich, du hast diesen letzten Satz im Eifer des Gefechts und/oder mit einer Portion schwarzen Humors geschrieben. 
Das kann es nämlich beim besten Willen nicht sein, was zur problemlösung beiträgt


----------



## Pernod (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				osnabrücker schrieb:
			
		

> deshalb hab ich immer eine gaspistole und ein 41cm buschmesser in meinem gepäck dabei.... mich kotzt das sowas von an, das man nicht mal beim fischen von so einem menschlichen abschaum verschohnt wird....


 
Ich hau mich weg.Du bist ja wohl der totale Held.Du glaubst doch wohl nicht im Ernst daran,dass Heute noch jemand vor sowas Angst hat.


----------



## barsch007 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Hallo,

habe nun alle Berichte gelesen und muß leider feststellen, daß bei all den Berichten keine richtige Lösung des Problems beschrieben wurde.
Mit dem Spruch haste ganz toll gemacht ich bewundere dich für deine geduld.
Mensch, das war einfach Angst (wer hätte die in der Situation nicht gehabt). 
Echt Klasse Pfefferspray, Buschmesser und Buchenholz was soll das! 
Eine *korrekte* Lösung gibt es doch nicht da wollen wir mal ehrlich sein.


----------



## macfisch (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Tja so ist der Zahn der Zeit, ich wurde beim Osterfeuer von solchen 18 jährigen Rotzlöffeln angemacht. Problem ist nur reden hilft da nicht mehr, da muss man den ersten Treffer landen, sonst sieht man alt aus.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Mein Angelkollege würde in solch einer Situation wohl verlauten lassen, dass er sein Gegenüber mal die Jacke in Brand kloppen würde. Ich find den Spruch so herlich, dass ich garantiert losprusten würde.

Nur mal so...

Ansonsten Hut ab! Solch eine Ausdauer hätte ich nicht gehabt. Ich denke, bei dem Mädel wäre dann doch die gute Kinderstube meinerseits durchgekommen aber irgendeinen von den Burschen häts mit Sicherheit erwischt.

Erfahrungsgemäß greift man sich den größten und lautesten und semmelt gleich beim ersten Mal mit Schmackes zu - wenn dann die Suppe läuft, reicht das als Abschreckung meist schon aus.

Aber fällt mal was auf? Wir betreiben eines der friedlichsten Hobbys schlechthin und diskuttieren hier auf dem Board darüber, wie man am besten solche Spinner unschädlich macht. Da stimmt doch was nicht...

Gruß

Rico


----------



## worker_one (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Diese Storys machen mir ja echt mut für´s nächste Nachtangeln... |scardie: ...|supergri


----------



## OnTheMove (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

so sachen können dir auch fern ab vom angeln passieren, wie z.B. mir.
Wir haben in unserem dorf einen Festplatz im Wald, und wollten mit 3 oder 4 kolegen dort grillen, irgendwann kam eine gruppe von 4 Ausländern (ich schätze Marokaner) und pöbelten uns an. wir auf die jungs geschissen, und sie ignoriert, bis einer ne pistole gezogen hat und angefangen damit vor uns rumzufuchteln. Das ist der Erste Traurige teil

Der Zweite Traurige Teil der geschite ist....
... wir haben sofort die Polizei angerufen ... die jungs lachten uns aus... die polizei brauchte für die ca. 2 km (nicht luftlinie) ca. 25 min
.. in zwischenzeit ist der Typ mit der Pistole gemütlich abgehauen..

Nun der dritte Traurige Teil...

...nach dem die Polizei da war fingen die Jungs an direckt die Polizisten klein  zu machen beschümpften sie als nazis, und die liebe polizei machte gar nix, sagte nur die Jungs sollten aufhören und gehen und haben sich verpisst. 

Das Ende der Geschichte:
- Wir mussten uns schnellstens vom acker machen
- Immer noch eine Waffe in den Händen von Trotteln
- ich rufe so schnell nicht wieder 110
- Und unsere liebe polizei hatte keine papier arbeit

Ist doch "klasse"


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

@OnTheMove

Traurig, traurig - armes Deutschland! #d

Fahr doch mal in DA auf dem Präsidium vorbei und mach das dem Polizeichef klar. :q

Gruß
Ernst


----------



## OnTheMove (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Gerne wenn es jetzt nicht schon 8 Jahre her währe.

Aber meine erfahrung mit Justizia ist:

Wenn es um gewalt jeglicher art geht ist die Gute dame Blind.

Aber wehe jemand versucht ihr irgendwie ein enig geld aus der Tasche zu zeihen da sieht sie auf einmal auf einem auge wieder (und es wir dementsprechend härter bestraft):v


----------



## Tommy-Boy (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Oh Mann, wenn ich mir hier die Kommentare ansehe dann frage ich mich, ob das alles ernst gemeint ist. Warum erschiessen wir nicht alle, die pöbeln? Und wenn die Erwachsenen von heute so gewaltbereit sind, wie waren sie dann bitte als (hitzköpfige) Jugendliche? Da habe ich ja vor den bewaffneten Anglern (Buschmesser, Knüppel, Pfefferspray) fast mehr Angst als vor den pöbelnden Kids... ich zitiere nur: 

_Ich hab so einen abgesägten Buchenholzstiel mit Schlaufe immer beim Angeln dabei ,den hätten sie gefressen. 
Das gleiche gilt für die kleine Schlampe.
Kenne da kein Pardon _

Meinem Kumpel wurden vor über 20 Jahren in Kölle schon Angelsachen geklaut, damals war es also auch nicht besser. Heutzutage haben wir allerdings einen riesigen Vorteil: Handy! Polizei anrufen, und normalerweise ist die Sache damit gegessen. Wenn sich die Kerle von der Polizei nicht abschrecken lassen, dann auch nicht von 'nem Knüppel.

Ach ja, ich meine damit natürlich nicht, dass man sich nicht wehren darf. Aber eine solche Gewaltbereitschaft von Anglern finde ich schon seltsam...#d 


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## OnTheMove (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Ich finde das das was du Gewaltbreitschaft nennst eher selbst schutz, wirkliche Gewaltbereitschaft beginnt für mich erst mit der Aktion, nicht der Reaktion.(Gut darüber lässt sich auch streiten, auch mit einer Reaktion kann man über treiben)
Das Problem ist halt ein essentielles, Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt.
Und jeder der schon mal tiefer in so einer bescheidenen situation war und richtig angst hatte, versucht was daraus zu lehrnen um bei einem möglichen nächsten mal besser da zu stehen.
Es gibt nicht nur gewalt um so Probleme zu lösen. Man kann es auch anders, aber allzu oft wird man halt auch durch gewaltfreie lösungen in einem Land wie unseres, in dem Zivilcourage meist nur ein Wort ist und keine Tat, dazu genötigt um sich zu verteidigen, Gewalt anzuwenden.

Ich glaube ich würde nicht ageln wollen, wenn ich ständig angst haben müsste belässtigt zu werden. Das heist jetzt nicht das ich über beide Ohren bewaffnet ans gewässer zum angeln fahre, ich fersuche eher den Konflikten aus dem weg zu gehen, und Angel lieber wo anders, aber wenn es nicht anders geht, verteidige ich mich. Und wenn es sein muss mit meinem Knüppel den ich für Karpfen usw. immer dabei habe.


----------



## tamandua (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann, wenn ich mir hier die Kommentare ansehe dann frage ich mich, ob das alles ernst gemeint ist. Warum erschiessen wir nicht alle, die pöbeln? Und wenn die Erwachsenen von heute so gewaltbereit sind, wie waren sie dann bitte als (hitzköpfige) Jugendliche? Da habe ich ja vor den bewaffneten Anglern (Buschmesser, Knüppel, Pfefferspray) fast mehr Angst als vor den pöbelnden Kids... ich zitiere nur:
> 
> _Ich hab so einen abgesägten Buchenholzstiel mit Schlaufe immer beim Angeln dabei ,den hätten sie gefressen.
> Das gleiche gilt für die kleine Schlampe.
> ...


Da ich derjenige bin, der am Kanal das Pfefferspray dabei hat, fühle ich mich angesprochen. Zu den Kommentaren, wie dem von dir zitierten, möchte ich meine Meinung lieber nicht ausführlich kundtun. Für mich ist das auch unterste Schublade. Ein Messer ist bestimmt keine Lösung, jemanden einen ''Buchenholzstiel fressen lassen'' auch nicht. Da ist derjenige,der sich verteidigt, nicht unbedingt besser als der Angreifer. Jedoch frage ich mich, was es daran auszusetzen gibt, wenn man sich verteidigen möchte. Ja, man kann die Polizei rufen. Die ist aber nicht sofort da. Wenn man mit Personen konfrontiert ist, die wirklich gewaltbereit sind, löst der Anruf bei der Polizei, der in jedem Fall richtig ist, vielleicht sogar noch stärkere Wut aus. Soll man sich dann im schlimmsten Fall verdreschen lassen, bis die Polizei eintrifft? Wenn die Leute nur an die Angelsachen wollen, dann kann man sie ja im Notfall noch gewähren lassen, um körperlich heil aus der Angelegenheit zu kommen. Sobald sich mir aber jemand nähert, um mir auf den Latz zu hauen, darf und muss ich mich verteidigen, wenn es unausweichlich ist. Diplomatie ist schön und gut, aber wenn man damit nicht weiterkommt, muss man sich auch anders erwehren können. Und dazu habe ich das Spray. Von Messern halte ich nichts, jemandem den Schädel einzuschlagen verabscheue ich auch, genau wie Waffengewalt ohne zwingenden Grund. Das Spray aber verletzt niemanden und hält trotzdem auf Abstand, wenn jemand angreift. Dann und wirklich nur dann würde ich es einsetzen.  Es ist alles eine Frage der Handhabe. Am besten ist es natürlich, als schwierig bekannte Orte zu meiden, was ich auch in der Regel mache. Ab und zu gehe ich aber eben doch am Kanal angeln und nehme mir auch heraus, mich im Notfall zu verteidigen, bis die Polizei eintrifft.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Ich zitiere mich mal kurz selber, um Missverständnisse auszuräumen:



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Ach ja, ich meine damit natürlich nicht, dass man sich nicht wehren darf.[...]



Ich würde auch nicht tatenlos rumsitzen, wenn einer meine Sachen zertrümmert oder anfängt mich zu vermöbeln. Und auch ein Pfefferspray als Verteidigung finde ich nicht soooooooo schlimm. Aber Gaspistole? Buschmesser? Teilweise wird vorgeschlagen gar nicht zu diskutieren sondern vielmehr direkt draufzuhauen:

_Problem ist nur reden hilft da nicht mehr, da muss man den ersten Treffer landen, sonst sieht man alt aus._

_Ich will Georg W. Bush's shoot first Gesetz auch in Deutschland !!!!_

_Bei mir wären sie an der richtigen Adresse gewesen !!
Da hätte es ordentlich geklatscht aber keinen Beifall !!_

_ich hätte die ganze Sippe ins Wasser geprügelt._

_ich hätte da schon eher mal zu gehauen._

_das ich demnächst immer das große Küchenfiletier Messer mitnehmen werde ,das wird schon Eindruck verschaffen und wenn mir dann einer zunahe kommt, Pech gehabt_

Ich bin recht erschrocken, was hier so an Maßnahmen ergriffen werden soll. DeMax hat ruhig reagiert, die Polizei gerufen und alles war glücklicherweise gegessen. 

Wie wäre es denn ausgegangen, wenn er zuerst zugeschlagen hätte? Am besten auch noch das Mädel mit dem Buchenholzstiel verprügelt, dann das Buschmesser genommen und gemetzelt? OK, das würde wahrscheinlich keiner machen, aber trotzdem finde ich die Beiträge von manchen Kollegen hier 'ein wenig' übertrieben.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Der-Hechter (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

wenn ich so sehe was die jugendlichen, zum teil in meinem alter so machen, dreht sich mir der Magen um:v:r#t

uiuiui geht ja ganich
abba pfeffer-spray geht auch nicht, das gibt sehr schnell langzeit-schäden!
Lieber CE-gas
viel glück sonst noch


----------



## tamandua (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zitiere mich mal kurz selber, um Missverständnisse auszuräumen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich stimme dir absolut zu. #6 Verteidigen? Ja, angemessen. Selbst den Prügel schwingen und mal zur Vorbeugung losschlagen? Nein, damit bezeugt man nur, dass man nicht besser ist.


----------



## Popeye (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

hallo tamandua
ich bin voll und ganz deiner meinung.
ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass auch nur einer hier mit roher Gewalt auf Pöbeleien antworten würde. Und schon gar nicht im "Erstschlag"-Verfahren.

Aber - und das macht zumindest für mich den Unterschied aus - wenn man mein Zeuchs anfässt und dann sogar mich selbst, sehe ich mich bereits als körperlich angegriffen an und reagiere dementsprechend.

Dass das dann nicht der Griff zum Handy ist, leuchtet wohl hofentlich ein.

Ich bin in meiner Jugend desöfteren mal in Kloppereien verwickelt gewesen und weis aus Erfahrung, dass man tatsächlich beim ersten Treffer schon sichtbaren Schaden anrichten muss (obs nun blutet oder der gegenüber vor Schmerzen jodelt ist mal egal an dieser Stelle), um in nahezu allen Fällen sofort die Situation aufzulösen. (@Mods wenn das geschriebene zu heftig ist, dann löscht es bitte wieder )

Eine solche Gruppe, wie sie geschildert wurde, verfällt in solchen Situationen schnell mal in den Affentrott (alle Affen machen nach), verlieren in der Gruppe die Hemmungen und sind nicht mehr zu bändigen. Und wie solch eine Situation dann für den einzelnen Angler ausgeht, mag sich jetzt jeder selbst vorstellen. Und jeder von uns, der schonmal Überdruck auf dem Kessel hatte (sprich besoffen war), weis, wie schnell der Affentrott da über die Vernunft siegt.

Natürlich sollte man bei der Wahl der Wehrmittel trotz der Situation kühlen Kopf bewahren - Buschmesser und Konsorten sind mit Sicherheit die ganz schlechten Lösungen. Aber gegen einen ordentlichen Hieb mit einem Kescherstiel, einer guten Grundrute oder eben dem Fischtöter auf eine angreifende Hand, ist in Anbetracht dessen, was man selbst einstecken würde (schlimmstenfalls), ein durchaus gleichwertiges Gegenargument.

Ich sehe solche Konfrontationen immer so: der Schaden, der beim Gegenüber entsteht (gebrochener Finger, etc.), entsteht nur aus dem Grund heraus, weil der Gegenüber dies so provoziert - es also in Kauf nimmt. Verhielte er sich den Regeln entsprechend, gäbe es auch keinen Handlungsbedarf - ganz einfach.

Um hier nicht als Gewaltprediger zu gelten: ich bin bisher immer bemüht gewesen, solche Situationen totzuquatschen. Ein Schlag oder eine körperliche Aktion sollte in jedem Fall durch ein Wort ersetzt werden - und wenn es 1000 Worte bedarf, um keine Gewalt ausüben zu müssen, ist das auch richtig.

Aber es gibt Situationen, in denen heist es Auge um Auge - Zahn um Zahn. Und mal ganz ehrlich: bevor ich Gefahr laufe, den Angeltag nicht Abends zuhause, sondern zermanscht im Krankenhaus zu beenden, ist der Griff zum Handy eher die zweite Aktion.

Gruß

Rico

P.S. Pfefferspray kann ganz derbe Schäden verursachen


----------



## interloper (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

@wolkenkrieger das war ein SUPER post!!!

Ich muss jetzt vorwegsagen das ich Gewalt hasse und das sich das nie ändern wird.

Ich bin jetzt junge 18 und sicher noch nicht so lebenserfahren wie die meißten hier aber ich schreibe trozdem meine meinung.

Es ging schon in der schule los. In einigen Schuljahren ging es für mich nur darum wie ichdie nächste pause überstehe. Teilweise ging es so weit das mir die leute gegen den Kopf getreten haben als sich schon am Boden lag.
Irgendwann find ich an mit Judo und wurde auch Bremer Fitzemaißter. Einige an der schule bekamen das mit und Plötzlich kam jem. an der sich vor den anderen beweisen wollte... er wollte mich mal wieder verjauen und diesmal nur weil ich im Judo war-.-
Diesmal wollte ich es mit nicht gefallen lassen. Eich weiß noch wie ich ihn in den Haaren packte und sein Gesicht ein paar mal bekanntschaft mit Treppengeländer machte...Ich rannte nach hause und beichtete alles weinend meienr Mutter die mich aber nur lobte.

Einige Jahre später zogen wir um, nach Südhessen. Ich kam logisch an eine neue Schule an der ich wieder der blöde war. Nichtmal in der Stadt konnte ich mich blicken lassen.

Also nahm ich mir wie mein vater immer sagte den mit der größten fresse und richtete ihn bei der nächsten pöbelei unschön zu.

Inzwischen bin ich in einer anderen klasse in der ich meine erste freundin fand. Wir sind jetzt schon fast 3 Jahre zusammen und sie liebt es das ich eigendlcih die ruhe selbst bin, aber sie hat es auch gerne das einige leute einen großen Bogen um mich und vorallem auch sie machen da sie ja meine freundin ist. Ich werde an meiner Schule jetzt respektiert und habe meine kumpels und freunde und alles andere auch.

Ich habe beim angeln auch immer nen 120cm langen knüppel dabei, vor dem ich sicher nicht halt mache wenn mir soetwas passieren werde.

So falsch es auch ist mich hat das leben einfach gelehrt das es bei machnen leuten nur SO geht!!!!!

Gruß Marcel


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Einmal kam jemand, den ich vom Sehen her kannte, ein "ganz" gefährlicher, war auch als MC in der Stadt bekannt, ist am Ufer entlang gelaufen, ich habe kurz zu ihm geschaut, habe gerade meine sachen ausgepackt, dann hat er mich gefragt, ob ich ein Problem hätte... Ich habe "nee, wieso...?" gesagt. Er stand da, noch eine Weile, ich wollte gerade meine Angel bereiten, da hat sein Taschenmesser gezogen und gefragt: Schon mal hiermit bedroht worden?
Ich habe ihm geantwortet: Nicht, wenn man so was hier hat.. und mein Filetiermesser mit 20 cm Klinge gezogen. Sein dummes Gesicht werd ich NIE vergessen...


----------



## Heilbutt (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> besonders smart fand ich die stelle als du weise worte an das leichtbekleidete mädchen gerichtet hast hähähähääh


 
|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: ...ich stimme voll zu


----------



## thefinish (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

respekt respekt für deine gedult,hätten aber die kollegen ruhig beistand halten können,zum glück hatte ich/wir noch kein ärger mit solchen tempeltänzer 
nächste mal wirds bestimmt wieder besser


----------



## das_etwas (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

ich kenn das... kann mir auch andauernd sprüche wie "scheiss zecke" und sowas anhören... ich ignoriers... konnte auch schon ein paar mal nur knapp schlägereien entgehen, weil ich mich nicht so schnell provozieren lasse wie manch anderer.


----------



## rotauge88 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Früher gab es sowas doch nicht oder? So vor 10-15 Jahren.

Das sind alles die Medien entschuld und der viel zu lasche Strafenkatalog in Deutschland.
Ich denke so spätestens mit 12 Jahren sollte jeder Mensch erfasst haben, dass man jedem anderen Menschen mit Respekt begegnen sollte und sie in Ruhe lassen sollte. 
Das ist ja auch nicht nur bei Gewalt der Fall, sondern auch z.B. bei Umweltverschmutzung. Wenn ich sehe, dass überall der MC Donnalds Müll rumliegt undsoweiter, dann denke ich mir auch, dass man das machen sollte wie in den USA: Schmeisst einer ne Coladose auf den Boden und lässt sie liegen sind glaub ich direkt mal 100 $ fällig (hat unser Englischlehrer mal erzählt).

Ich finde man muss was dagegen tun, da die Gewaltbereitschaft usw. unter Jungendlichen immer weiter zunimmt. Ebenso wie Ausländerfeindlichkeit.

Notfalls muss man das wie früher machen wie bei der NS-Zeit und bestimmte Musik verbieten (wie z.b. irgendwelche Gangster-Rapper  die ein Vorbild der Kids sind aber es echt nicht sein sollten) und auch im TV durchgreifen. Das sind die Quellen.

Ich selbst bin 18 und kenne genug von solchen kiddis die meinen sie wären die größten... Das fängt schon so bei den 10-12 jährigen an, es sind nicht nur die 14 jährigen.

Ich glaub ich würde auch mit Gewalt reagieren, anders kann man das den Kindern nicht klar machen.


----------



## Pernod (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				rotauge88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke so spätestens mit 12 Jahren sollte jeder Mensch erfasst haben, dass man jedem anderen Menschen mit Respekt begegnen sollte und sie in Ruhe lassen sollte.
> 
> :m
> 
> ...


 
Kann es sein , dass du dir irgendwie widersprichst ???


----------



## macfisch (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

Natürlich gab es früher sowas nicht. Aber vor 20-30 Jahren gabs auch nicht sowas assiges ala Baggypants und so. Und warum Leute so in Punk Style rumlaufen versteh ich ebenfalls nicht. 

Nur warum sollte man sich solche Sachen wie "Scheiss Nazi" etc gefallen lassen? Nur weil man Jeans,Bomberjacke und schwarze Halbschuhe trägt?

Kein Wunder das es immer mehr Auseinandersetzungen gibt.


----------



## rotauge88 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

ich widerspreche mir nicht ganz. weil wenn man mir keinen respekt zollen würde dann hätte ich probleme das auch bei meinem gegenüber zu tun

nunja, ist halt ne prekläre angelegenheit die situationsabhängig ist

ich hoffe einfach mal, dass mir sowas nicht passiert


----------



## Marc38120 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*

meine grenze ist auch ziemlich hoch aber,wenn ich sone aktion höre das die anderen angler nur zugesehen haben und wohl angst hatten, fehlen mir alle worte, angler müssen zusammen halten bin ich der meinung!!!!! an meiner stelle hätte ich den ersten zwei jungs gleich geklatscht und das weib ins wasser geworfen, wär der rest gekommen hätte ich gefragt wer der nächste sein will, man hat ja auch gewisse gegenstände bei sich , die sich als schlagwerkzeug eignen. 

Ps: ich bin auch kein agromat, aber meine devise ist angriff ist die beste verteidigung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marc38120 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Friedfischansitz mit Polizeibesuch und Fastschlägerei*



			
				interloper schrieb:
			
		

> @wolkenkrieger das war ein SUPER post!!!
> 
> Ich muss jetzt vorwegsagen das ich Gewalt hasse und das sich das nie ändern wird.
> 
> ...


 
So ein Typ bin ich auch, ich mag keine Gewalt und habe sie noch nie provoziert, ich musste mich bisher immer nur verteidigen oder habe jemanden anders verteidigt. 

Ps: Probleme gab es mit den Bullen zum glück noch nicht.

Anders mein bester freund, der 2 jahre auf bewährung hat und 4500€ gerichtskosten und schmerzengeld zahlen darf und alles nur wegen einem Asi der ihn provozierte und gefragt hat ob " wir " nach draußen gehen wollen... natürlich hat mein bester freund ihn ordentlich zugerichtet, was er hätte lieber sein lassen sollen


----------

